# Contador de tiempo de máquina encendida...



## victor1982 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola! necesito hacer un circuito para contar el tiempo en el que las máquinas están encendidas Vs. el tiempo que están funcionando. Primero les aclaro que me refiero a máquinas CNC donde puedo sacar señales (24Vcc) de estos dos estados...
Lo que quiero armar (o si viene hecho mejor...) es un contador que vaya acumulando estos dos tiempos en dos displays separados, no importa la precisión del cronómetro, que puede ser de cualquier frecuencia, ya que es para calcular la productividad en dichas máquinas. Lo que encontré es un contador C8418 (no se si se consigue en Argentina) que es de dos líneas y 7 dígitos y que tiene memoria sin batería, lo que me parece genial. Mi idea era armarlo con un 555 con una frecuencia baja (<1Hz) y que vaya acumulando los tiempos de los dos estados.
Necesitaría que me ayuden con esto ya que no me dedico a la electrónica (estudio Ing electromecánica...). Quiero saber si me conviene armar algo con este contador o si se consigue algún cronómetro que cuente cuando tiene la señal en 1 y deje de contar cuando está en 0. y que lo pueda resetear cuando quiera.
Les agradezco la ayuda... muchas gracias! Victor


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 9, 2010)

no creo q puedas hacerlo facil y bien...

mucho menos tan barato..

la idea seria comprar un timer, y hacer un circuito adatador que guarde en cada timer un tipo de funcionamiento.

el tiempo de encendido lo tomas directo de la llave de encendido...
en tiempo de marcha lo podes ir tomando de la interface de potencia...

pero si son cnc lo podes tomar ambos tiempos desde la PC.


----------



## victor1982 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola DJ DRACO, yo a las señales ya las tengo, porque las pesco del tablero de la máquina. La de tiempo de máquina encendida no hay problemas xq la saco de cualquier led que indique tensión, la de máquina funcionando también la tengo en el tablero, ya que envía una señal a un led ubicado en el botón de "marcha/inicio", y se mantiene encendido hasta que la máquina para por alguna razón (fin de ciclo, parada manual, etc), así que mi problema sería poder tomar esa señal y registrarla en un contador/cronómetro o algo así. Gracias y espero tu respuesta!

P/D: el registro debería seguir sumando todo el mes y se resetearía manualmente luego de recolectar los datos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2010)

No te compliques , ya vienen hechos y pueden ser electromecánicos (como los antiguos cuentakilómetros) o digitales.

Vienen con y sin reset a cero y con o sin lock, y tensiones de alimentación de 220 - 110 Vca o de 24 - 12 Vcc  (4 - 30 Vcc. para los electrónicos)

Buscalos como:

Cuentahoras
"Cuenta horas"
"Contador de tiempo"   electromecánicos o digitales

Páginas en Argentina , sus precios oscilan entre 20, 40 y hasta 100 U$S según tecnología , marca y modelo.

Saludos


----------



## victor1982 (Feb 10, 2010)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, es lo que ando necesitando! me pongo a buscar y si no consigo les aviso. Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## victor1982 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola, ya conseguí los contadores.. hay desde $170 a u$s160... pero bueno, hay hechos.
Gracias por el dato.
Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 11, 2010)

Por las dudas pegale una leida a los manuales del CNC. 
Algunos, como es el caso del Fagor, *ya tienen* variables internas donde se guardan valores como el tiempo acumulado de maquina "en ciclo", distancia acumulada recorrida por cada eje (util a la hora de analizar desgastes) y creo que tambien de maquina encendida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2010)

¡ Que bueno Victor que ya lo hayas resuelto !

Che Eduardo éstos son más prácticos para que los neros vean cuanto tiempo real su máquina estuvo produciendo  JEJE


----------



## victor1982 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola Eduardo, efectivamente algunas máquinas lo tienen, tenemos un Mitsubishi con control Meldas que tiene todos estos datos, pero los demás son todos Fanuc, y éstos los traen como "opcional", y obviamente no estan habilitados hasta lo pedí$$$... jaja.
Además, tal como dijo DOSMETROS, es la consecuencia psicológica la que ayuda a la productividad... es triste pero es así.
Gracias por sus comentarios.
Saludos!


----------

